# Aspidelap's lubricus



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Anybody else on here keep them? If so can u stick ur pic's up? Il have access to a laptop tommorow or wednesday. So I shall put my pic's up then. Cheerz


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

yes i've got pics but ummm it looks just like your bud :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

ha ha lol. :bash:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

:blush:...............:Na_Na_Na_Na:........:lol2:..............:whistling2:


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

I used to have them and breed them, but don't have any pic's handy, sorry.

John


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*My little bundle of joy*














































This is Tiddles my little Coral cobra hope you like her if anyone else keeps them please put your pics up to???? I would have taken some pics without her hooding up but you cant get asnywhere near her without her hooding. She's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

John r. You should start breeding them again?????? Just so i can see your piccy's lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Lovely :flrt:


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Lovely :flrt:


 
:lol2 lovely.... its more than that its a head banger lol its a brill little coral Paul...it make's the rattler look like a big softy :2thumb:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

the rattler is a softy compared to that lol. this wee things nuts


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome! The only cobra I'd really want to own : victory:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

What happend to the N kaouthia?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

N kaouthia went to worldwide reptiles. He's planning on keeping her which is a good thing. il get through this next year then talk to council about another 1. if he still has her then I cld get her back and if he doesnt then il get a young 1. times dragging slowly so far though


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

ahh time will go fast bud


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah true mate am countin them days.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

:2thumb:


dunny1 said:


> yeah true mate am countin them days.[/QUOT
> 
> if they would.nt let you keep that cobra. How come they
> have said ok to this one


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cause I had to talk them round to this 1. they wanted me to get another viper which wouldnt do any good as I wanted a cobra. so aspidelaps is alot smaller and not as dangerous. so they let me get that and want me to keep that a year or so. then I cld go for another monocled. they'd rather I had my license atleast a couple years b4 moving onto true cobra's. to be honest though I was doing just fine with the one I had. it was a major error on their behalf saying I cld get it in the first place. now u got me all pi..ed off now.anyway il get this year out the way and try for another one. am dead annoyed though cause I really wanted to keep the 1 I had she was stunning.


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Were these the ones on transit with A.C reptile couriers last week? Had a peek through the boxes when I he picked some of my things up! Beautiful specimen if so...


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah mate thats the very 1. she's beautifull


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Good luck with the snake buddy! :2thumb: Glad she arrived safe, I saw her in North Wales!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cheerz mate very much appreciated.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I find it very unusual that a council would do that if i am honest. When i sold it to you i thought you had sorted it with the council? I know it was a skits loony snake permanantly set on Kill mode which you were told about, i just find it hard to believe cos to the council a cobra is a cobra, very few know the difference.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

why cant people accept the truth told to them? I had fixed it with the council and it was on my license. so I got the snake and to be honest it being a phsyco didnt put me up or down. once I got the snake I got an email two days later from the council. saying that the vet who done my inspection wasnt happy. as id only had my dwa a year and he'd rather I had it a good couple of years. the council went with what he said and told me to get rid. I then had the fun of talking them round to the coral. I have been told if I cld keep that and the rattler for another year or so without any probs. then they will allow me to go for another true cobra. it was the councils muck up as they should have consulted with the vet first. to be honest I had no problems with the cobra. I was also very aware of her attitude and would def take her back in a 2nd. the guy who got her isnt selling so fingers crossed she's still there when I can get another.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I find it very unusual that a council would do that if i am honest. When i sold it to you i thought you had sorted it with the council? I know it was a skits loony snake permanantly set on Kill mode which you were told about, i just find it hard to believe cos to the council a cobra is a cobra, very few know the difference.


It's not that surprising, I got told I could have a kaouthia to start but was not likely to get approved if I stuck a speccy on the application.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cheerz owzy. the annoying thing was they allowed me to get mine then changed their mind. the lass from the council was more or less happy with it. then soon as the vet said no they went with him. I made a bond with the snake well got attatched. its a beautifull snake they should have organised their s..t first. on the bright side in a year or so I can try again. times dragging dead slow now though. he said he aint selling the cobra though. so fingers crossed I can buy her back.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

It does seem strange they did it like that... I got told outright that I was unlikely to get approval, if they have approved it then changed their mind I think you have reason to make a complaint.

Maybe you just got scared of the big ol' cobra :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

cld be grounds to make a complaint acctually. when u c the box that the cobra came in. trust me if I was scared of it I would never have got it back in that box. yeah though it is strange that they did it that way. stranger s..t has happened though and believe me il have another 1 as soon as I can.


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

If I remember that box didn't give you much ground to play with!! rather you than me trying to get that aggro beauty out of it, never mind in it!!!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

ha she wasnt to bad to get out. its more now that she's in a viv. now she's trying to b as awkward as pos lol.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> cld be grounds to make a complaint acctually. when u c the box that the cobra came in. trust me if I was scared of it I would never have got it back in that box. yeah though it is strange that they did it that way. stranger s..t has happened though and believe me il have another 1 as soon as I can.


 ???

I would just like to say as i was the one you purchased the snake from. The box it came in was a large contico, and you should never have a problem getting a snake that size in one, wether you are scared of it or not. And if you do then ill be honest you really shouldnt be keeping venomous.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

lee whats ur prob? ive had no probs with the snake. I def wasnt scared of it and will hopefully be able to purchase it back. I think ur more p..sed off cause u had to get rid of ur cobras. dont take it out on me I thought u were alright to start with. im not out for an argument I told u the complete truth as to why I had to get rid. so just leave it and it wasnt the largest of boxes and it was covered in crap when I got her. which I may add should have been cleaned b4 u sent the snake. now please back off? and thats put nicely. I wont tell u what I really want to say as I dont want band from the site. u do ur thing and I do mine later.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

dunny1 said:


> it wasnt the largest of boxes and it was covered in crap when I got her. which I may add should have been cleaned b4 u sent the snake. .


Can I just say that the box was cleaned before the snake was sent, I know this because I was stood in the room when it was done. The courier will tell you the same thing, we were actually just cleaning it and securing the box when she arrived to pick it up.

Cobras are a messy species and its likely that it simply emptied its bowles on the way up because it needed to.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

box def wasnt clean b4 it was sent. as the pic u sent proved that and the courier will tell u the same. people like u and lee really annoy me. I told him the truth ive no reason to lie to u both. he had to keep it going though and theres no need to keep it going. now I dont wish to keep this going so gonna block u to. b4 I really get going and get banned. I wish u all the very best in ur rep keeping and hope u have a nice life.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

dunny1 said:


> lee whats ur prob? ive had no probs with the snake. I def wasnt scared of it and will hopefully be able to purchase it back. I think ur more p..sed off cause u had to get rid of ur cobras. dont take it out on me I thought u were alright to start with. im not out for an argument I told u the complete truth as to why I had to get rid. so just leave it and it wasnt the largest of boxes and it was covered in crap when I got her. which I may add should have been cleaned b4 u sent the snake. now please back off? and thats put nicely. I wont tell u what I really want to say as I dont want band from the site. u do ur thing and I do mine later.


wow but down.......
can you show me anywhere on here i have said you got rid of it because "you were scared"???
No so why keep saying i have.
And i am defending myself when you say that the Large contico i sent it in was not big enough.....they are and im sure anyone will agree plenty big enough. As for it being dirty....well i did tell the snake to hold it in but it must have ignored me.....as MS said it was clean when it left here.

So if you have a problem with me defending myself on here then please PM me. And as for being peed off for getting rid of my cobras, well you may think whatever you like, the snake i sold you was one that i was looking after for a mate....and wasnt mine.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

look mate I wish not to argue. ive told u why it had to go and explained it all. so that should be the end of it. u asked what happened I told u end of story. now u do ur thing il do mine finnito.


----------

